# Das war Als...Bericht



## havkat (18. April 2002)

Moin, Moin!

Am 6. Apr. 09.30 rollte die Kutsche vom Hof. Ziel war, mal wieder, die Insel Als/DK.
Zweck des Unternehmens: Eine Woche intensives Watfischen auf dänisches Ostseesilber. Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein...bloß der eisige Ostwind machte mich ´n büschn nervös. Wollte doch hauptsächlich die östliche/südöstliche Küste der Insel unsicher machen. Aber wat soll´s...wird schon klappen!
Drei Stunden später bezogen wir unser *Domizil*...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




....für die nächsten Tage, im Süden der Insel gelegen und nur wenige Autominuten von meinen "Hots" entfernt. 
Nachmittags ging ich erstmal unauffällig "spazieren". Mehrere Angler am/im Wasser, keine Fänge auszumachen dafür aber ziemlich lange Gesichter. Strahlende Sonne, eiskalter Ostwind.
Am Sonntag frischte die Brise zum kräftigen Windchen auf, ca. 5Bf in Böen auch schon mal 6-7. Blieb nix anderes übrig als nach *Kegnaes*....




....auszuweichen. Sehr schönes Revier und immer für einen Fisch gut, allerdings blieb ich ohne Kontakt. Irgendwie wirkte das Wasser tot oder verwaist. Trotz des hervorragenden Untergrundes hatte ich kein gutes Gefühl. Es sollte sich noch zeigen warum!
Montag, 05.00 Uhr.
Der Wecker kannte keine Gnade! Raus ausse Kiste und die Nase kurz raus gehalten. Immer noch ´ne frische Brise, immer noch aus Ost, immer noch saukalt.
Egal ich versuch´s an der Ostküste!
Am Wasser angekommen schnitt mir der Wind fast die Ohren ab. Januar oder was???!!!
Ich fischte ca. 30 Min. in die Brandung hinein und streckte dann genervt die Waffen. Eiskaltes Tiefenwasser aus dem Belt wurde an die Küste gedrückt. Meerforellengift!!
Also wieder nach Kegnaes.....
Dort fischte ich bis 10.00 ohne irgendwelche Anzeichen, daß es in der dänischen Ostsee Fische, egal welcher Spezies, gibt. 
Ich ruhte meine müden Knochen auf einer Bank aus und schlürfte ´n büschn Koffein rein, als ich einen Kutter, von See kommend ins "Horup Hav", den fjordartigen Sund der Kegnaes fast vollständig von Als trennt, einlaufen sah. Der in fröhlichem rostbraun leuchtende Pott, eigentlich war er mal hellblau, schipperte in Schleichfahrt am jenseitigen Festlandsufer immer weiter ins Hav hinein. "Komische Nummer das....was will der hier? Im Windschatten schlachten? Nee..keine Möwen überm Schiff." 
Schließlich zuckelte der Seelenverkäufer gaaanz langsam, im großen Bogen auf´s diesseitige Ufer zu. Hinzuzufügen ist, daß auf "meiner" Seite zwei Stellnetze in ca. 150m Entfernung standen. Der Kahn lavierte ums letzte Netz herum und fuhr wieder, parallel zum Ufer, in Richtung offene See.
Er war jetzt noch allerhöchstens 100m vom Spülsaum enfernt, dort läuft, an dieser Küste, etwa die 10m Linie.
Ich witterte Unrat! "Der wird doch nicht etwa....?"
Doch! Als er auf meiner Höhe war, konnte ich deutlich die straff gespannten Schlepptrossen achteraus sehen!! Die Kackstelze trawlte doch tatsächlich im Uferbereich, *zwischen* den Stellnetzen und dem Land!!
Mir fiel fast die Kippe aus dem Schnabel. Habe schon so einige Sauereien erlebt, aber das führt die Skala konkurrenzlos an! Mir gingen Sachen durch den Kopf, die ich besser nicht wiedergebe ("...Blut und Mord....so lasset denn los die Hunde des Krieges!".....und so ähnlich)
Jetzt wurde mir so einiges klar! Kein Leben im Wasser...wie denn auch???!!!
Vor mich hin fluchend stapfte ich zum Auto, fest entschlossen nach Sonderborg zu fahren um den Schmierhals anzuzeigen.
Bloß wie? Backbordseitig keine Reg. -Nr., keine Flagge gesetzt (Däne? Deutscher? Maori? Australier?) und natürlich keine Kennung zu sehen die anzeigt das er mit Fangerät Fahrt macht. Zufälle gibt´s!! 
Mir schmeckte das Frühstück nicht........
Dienstag und Mittwoch versuchte ich mein Glück weiter nördlich an der Westseite am "Stevning Naes" erfolglos. Der Wind immer noch stark, immer noch kalt immer....ihr wisst schon. 
Donnerstag schmollte ich....zumindest vormittags. Dann hielts mich nicht mehr auf der Couch. Der Wind flaute ab. Immer noch östlich, immmer noch.....:q aber egal. Ab an die Ostküste.
Ich fischte auf "meinem" Riff bis weit in die Nacht hinein und fing....ein Dörschlein das sich todesmutig auf den Wobbler stürzte. Mir fielen fast die Finger ab, nachdem ich den Kleinen, im Wasser, vom Haken befreit hatte. Aber es war jetzt fast windstill. Sollte er drehen?
Zurück auf Hütte die Glotze an und Wetterbericht eingeholt:
Nord/Nordost, schwach windig. *Nord??!!* Ach du Schei...be!! Aber nur schwacher Wind....
Freitag 05.50Uhr. Mist...verpennt!! Rein in den Thermooverall, den Kaffetank vollgemacht und ab. Auf´m Parkplatz am *Poels Rev*....




....stand nur ein deutsches WohMo, allerdings lag die Besatzung noch in tiefem Schlummer. Rein in die Neoprener, Rute zusammen, kurzer Fussmarsch und Lage gepeilt. Kaum spürbare, *warme* Brise aus Nord! Leichte, südliche Strömung, schwache Bewölkung und erstes Rot am Horizont. Ich pirschte zum Wasser und fischte den Uferbereich des Riffs ab.....Da! Unmittelbar vor den letzten, unter Wasser liegenden Steinen der Buhne die den Anfang des Riffs markiert, durchbricht ein breiter, ein seeehr breiter Rücken die Wasseroberfläche! Lässig tauchte die große Mefo wieder ab. Keine 10m entfernt!
Die plumpen Annäherungsversuche des schwarzen "Gladsax-Fiske" ignorierte sie natürlich.
Ich fischte noch ca. 15 Min mit trockenen Stiefeln weiter und watete dann, so leise wie möglich, auf den Riffrücken. Clara linste zur Hälfte über die Kimm und meinen, vielleicht 10. "gewateten" Wurf feuerte ich Richtung Morgenrot, halblinks ins tiefe Wasser. 
Peng!! Die Rute knallte mir an die linke Schulter....satter Widerstand, dumpfe, ruhige Kopfstösse. Endlich! Definitiv kein Dorsch! Da wälzte sie sich schon an der Oberfläche und peitschte das Wasser mit der Schwanzflosse. Ein guter Fisch! Sie pfiff nach links in die angrenzende "Badewanne" und holte sich ein paar Meter Schnur. Dort, im tiefen Freiwasser drillte ich sie aus und ließ sie dann in den Kescher rutschen. Ein strammer, gut genährter Milchner, 58cm lang und 2,5kg schwer. `Ne richtige Kampfkugel! :q
Na also! Schwer verdienter Fisch. Nach der Versorgung der Beute schnell weitergemacht. Forellen dieser Größe sind nicht selten in kleinen Trupps unterw.....Widerstand, Anhieb!! Sofort kam sie steil aus dem Wasser, schüttelte den Schädel wie mein Terrier wenn er ´ne Ratte knautscht....und war den Wobbler los! Schiet!!!!
Kaffepause, Zigarettchen und freuen war angesagt. Es war mittlerweile hell geworden und ich wechselte den Köder. (Jensen "Tobis" grün/silber 20g).
Fächerförmige Würfe über´s Riff blieben bis ca. 9.00Uhr ohne Anerkennung. Langsam stand mein Sinn nach Ei und frischen Brötchen. Ein weiter Wurf nach rechts, parallel zum Ufer über das kleine Seegrasfeld noch.....rrrrrummms. Spritziger Drill, hauptsächlich Luftkampf. Naaa? Steelhead? Logisch! Eine quirlige Regenbognerin glitt ins Netz. 43cm, geht mit. (Steelheads entnehme ich, im Gegensatz zu Mefos ab 40cm).
Schmunzelnd zurück zum Auto. Mit dem Ergebnis dieses *Morgens...* 




.....konnte ich mehr als zufrieden sein!!
Der Tag wurde richtig schön! Wie immer sonnig, aber jetzt auch angenehm warm. Morgens konnte ich schon feststellen, das deutlich wärmeres Wasser an die Küste strömte. Von wegen Sche...ß-Nordwind! Verrücktes Wetter!
Abends zog es mich an eine der schönsten Strecken die Als zu bieten hat. Nach *Norreskov*.....




.....ein fantastisches Revier, sowohl für den Spinn,-als auch für den Fliegenfischer!
Allerdings....ausser zwei Grönländer-Nachläufern und den üblichen, dort jagenden Schweinswalen gab´s nix zu berichten. Die Taktik für den nächsten Morgen war klar... 
Samstag(Abreisetag), 03.45 Uhr
Gääääähn!! Ohmannohmann! Angler sind doch bekloppt! Als ich zum Auto taumelte merkte ich, daß es leicht aufbriste. Nu aber fix!!
In völliger Dunkelheit stand ich am gestrigen Fangplatz. Dichte Wolkendecke, frisches, mildes Lüftchen und rauhes Wasser, noch problemlos zu bewaten. Ich wurde kribbelig....
Wie immer fischte ich das Flachwasser ab.....was ist das? Der links eingeworfene Wobbler verursachte einen starken Zug und tauchte halbrechts vor der Steinbuhne wieder auf. Mordsströmung! Alter Schwede! Heute könnt´s noch mal klappen!
Der 4.-5. Wurf vom Ufer aus....die Schnur sirrte von der Spule, gefühlsmässig stoppte ich sie kurz vor dem Einschlag des Gladsax und begann sofort langsam einzuspinnen. Der Strömungsdruck ermöglichte sehr langsames Einholen und trotzdem lief mein schwarzer Schwede oberflächennah. Perfekte Bedingungen für den besten Küstenwobbler der Welt. :q
Jetzt müsste er ungefähr dort sein, wo ich gestern den starken Fisch sah, über dem Blasentang, unmittelbar vor den letzten Steinen der......Anschlag! Zäher Widerstand! Tanghänger, du Nasenbär!! Das kommt davon, wenn man sich nicht konzentriiiieeeeerrrrrrrrt......die Rute wurde mit einem Ruck nach unten gerissen, die Shimano setzt zu einem immer lauter und höher klingenden Wimmern an. Noch während der Flucht spürte ich 2,3 wuchtige Schläge bis in die Rutenhand. Dunnerkeil! Ein guter, ein seeeehr guter, ein starker Fisch.
Ein Fisch der nicht stoppte! Es war immer noch dunkel und nur die Rutenspitze wies mir die Richtung. Diagonal nach rechts, raus in die offene See.....ich stand aber an Land, links von der Steinpackung und dem tückischen, unter Wasser liegenden Untergrund. Scheibenhonig!!
Das alles interessierte die Meerforelle einen feuchten Schmutz, unablässig zog sie, totz hohen Bremsdrucks die 25er Mono von der Spule!
Ich erhöhte den Druck um zwei "Klicks", mehr is nich drin, das muss reichen! Der obere Korkgriff gab ein leises Knistern von sich, der Schnurdruck auf dem Leitring wurde so stark, daß der Rutenblank ein hohles, vibrierendes Geräusch von sich gab! Das Wimmern der Bremse klang eine Oktave tiefer, das war´s denn aber auch schon. Petrus, Odin, Thor helft mir!!
Moment! Sie steht...jjjepp sie steht!! Durchatmen! Wie ein Planerboard stand der Fisch, weit draussen in der harten Strömung und versuchte mit wuchtigen Schlägen den Köder loszuwerden. Ich muss rüber, auf die andere Seite der Buhne!
Wenn´s bloß ein bißchen heller wär! Fragt mich nicht wie...irgendwann stand ich drüben, bis zum Heck im Wasser, bequem auf einem kleinen Sandflecken.
Jetzt gilt´s meine Hübsche! Ich brachte die Bremse auf die alte Einstellung, die Rute in stumpfem Winkel zum Fisch und waagerecht über die Oberfläche. Finger auf die Spule und gaaanz vorsichtig den Zug verstärkt......es klappte, wie so oft. Die "Belästigung" aus einer anderen Richtung veranlasste sie in einem weiten Bogen nach links, also fast in einen 90°Winkel zum Ufer, zu gehen. Schnell den Finger von der Spule...wieder kreischte die Rolle, allerdings war diese Flucht kurz und deutlich langsamer! Langsam, auf alles gefasst, begann ich zu pumpen. Sie kam, wütend und wie an einem Gummiseil befestigt,aber sie kam! Langsam hersschte Zwielicht. Wann hatte sie gebissen? Hatte mir vor dem Wurf ´ne Kippe angesteckt und auf die Uhr geschaut, also ca. 04.40Uhr. Ein lautes Klatschen. Sie peitschte die Oberfläche und schemenhaft sah ich eine breite, silberne Flanke. Uuuups! Die ist gut!! Noch eine Flucht auf die rechte Seite, ein paar Tauchversuche zum Tang konnte ich verhindern. Dann noch ein paar Meter Leine verloren....aber endlich brach ein schwarzbehelmter Schädel durchs Wasser und sie kippte auf die Seite. Der Wobbler schaute zu zwei Dritteln zwischen den Kiefern hervor....beruhigend!
Noch ein paar Meter...Bremse etwas gelockert, wieder mit dem Zeigefinger gesichert, linke Hand zum Rücken, den großen Watkescher bereitgemacht und langsam führte ich sie zum Netz.....aufspritzendes Wasser, Finger hoch und nochmal 2m Schnur verloren. Haste Dir gedacht! Nich mit Papa!! Dann gab sie auf und ich konnte sie in die Öffnung bugsieren. Hab dich!!!!!
Aufatmen und die süsse Last an Land bringen. Schön schwer! Vorsichtig, noch in den Maschen, legte ich den Silberbarren auf einen Stein. Sie rührte keinen Muskel....aufgegeben. Als ich das Hartholz in der Hand hatte und ihren breiten Rücken umfasste kam wieder dieses Zögern, ein Ziehen im Magen......so ein herrliches Tier.....aber dann siegte der "Höhlenmensch" in mir..und der wollte*Beutemachen......* 




.....hinsetzen, Blick auf die Uhr. kurz nach fünf, also rund zwanzig Minuten hat sie mich "gekostet". Nicht übel!! ´Ne Muck Kaffe und einen Sargnagel ins Gesicht. Warum zittern meine Hände denn so? Bekomme kaum das Zippo in Gang. Da lag sie nun. 74cm lang, die Waage stoppte knapp unter der 5,5kg-Marke. Ist nicht meine erste diesen Kalibers und auch nicht meine Größte, aber keine andere Küstenforelle hat mir einen derart furiosen Drill geliefert wie dieses bullige, stiernackige Powerpack der dänischen Südsee! Ein Fisch vom typischen fünischen Schlag, kompakt und vor Kraft strotzend! Das sie die starke Strömung geschickt nutzte, um mir das Leben schwer zu machen, ist nur legitim....im Drill und in der Liebe ist alles erlaubt. :q 
Ab nach Hause, frühstücken, die (übrigens saugemütliche!) Hütte aufklaren, Karre packen und ab in Richtung Heimat.
Und weil einen schönen Fisch nichts entstellt *hier....* 




....nochmal mit Fänger. :q

_Farvel og ha´ det brodt Als!_ 
Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Kurz vor der Grenze begann es zu regnen.......


----------



## siegerlaender (18. April 2002)

Moin havkat!#h
Toller Bericht mit starken Bildern!#6
Gratulation zur dicken Mefo! Sauber, stark, geil.....


----------



## Tiffy (18. April 2002)

Moin havkat,

so was am frühen Morgen. Wie soll ich denn jetzt meinen letzten Arbeitstag vorm Dänetripp noch konzentriert überstehen ?? Schätze mal ich denke heute nur an silberne Sachen 

Gratulation zum schönen Fisch, und vielen Dank für diesen Krimi...


----------



## Jo (18. April 2002)

Sauber havkat,

hab richtig mitgezittert beim Fang Deiner großen Mefo und feine Fotos hast Du da geschossen. Die beiden Fischbilder sind profispitzenmäßig. #v #v.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Babydorsch (18. April 2002)

Toller Bericht!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. April 2002)

Klasse havkat !#6 
Wunderbares Meerforellenerlebnis hast Du uns da rübergebracht! Danke.
DK ist immer wieder eine Woche wert. :q


----------



## Maddin (18. April 2002)

Mein Puls beruhigt sich gerade wieder, schöner Bericht!!!!
#6


----------



## Franky (18. April 2002)

Boff!!!! Ich hab beim lesen in Gedanken alles mitgedrillt... :q Bremse dicht, Rute hoch - Druck erhöhen.... Abwarten, zittern... Junge nee, watt aufregend... :q
Das ist aber ein echt feister Geselle! Glückwunsch!! Das fängt man keinesfalls "mal eben so"... Und dann noch im Urlaub? Gooooil!


----------



## Meeresangler01 (18. April 2002)

Moin havkat

schönes Ding! Gratulation zur schönen Meerforelle!! Da hat sich Dänemark doch mal wieder richtig gelohnt. Genau an der Stelle angel ich auch allerdings bisher noch nie in der Morgendämmerung. Werde ich wohl auch mal ausprobieren müssen. Das mit dem Schleppnetzfischer ist eine große Sauerei. Und hinterher heißt es wieder die Angler sind schuld das es immer weniger Fische gibt. Sieht man übrigens auch in der Eckernförder Bucht immer öfter das Schleppnetzfischer, im Schutz der Dunkelheit, bis weit in die Bucht reinfahren. Werde anfang Mai auch noch mal für ein paar tage nach Als fahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## anguilla (18. April 2002)

Hi havkat,

dein Bericht ist ja der Wahnsinn! einfach genial!!!!
ich muß meinen Puls erstmal wieder runterfahren, so habe ich bei dem Drill mitgefiebert....
und dann dieser Klasse-Fisch!!!! Gratulation! :m


----------



## udorudi (18. April 2002)

Wow,
wie Live dabei!!!
Klasse rübergebracht)

Gruss aus der Hansestadt

Udo


----------



## Broesel (18. April 2002)

Havkat,

schreibst nebenbei auch noch Kriminalromane?? :q 
Die Spannung kann ja kaum noch gesteigert werden. Ich glaub, ich werde meine Regierung überzeugen müssen, dass ich am WE los darf...nicht nach Als, aber ans Wasser...  

Gratulation zu dieser bulligen Kampf-Mefo. Starkes Tier...#6


----------



## Johnny (18. April 2002)

moin havkat,
also der Bericht ist wirklich Extraklasse, -hatte sehr viel Spass beim lesen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fischen!!!
Insgeheim hatte ich ja gehofft,  demnächst auch mal hier mit nem Bericht meiner ersten überlisteten Mefo glänzen zu können, doch abgesehen von nem Tobi-Blinker aus´m Blasentang hab ich beim Watspinnfischen in der Ostsee bisher nichts erbeuten können. Naja, aufgegeben wird nicht! Hoffe dass ich es zumindest im Mai noch mal an die Küste schaffe. Ihr aus´m Norden habts da ja viel zu gut, denk ich mir hier in Berlin schuftend! 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. April 2002)

Moin havkat!
Das ist ein absolute spitzenmäßiger Bericht. Ich bin voll begeistert und ganz nass. Jetzt muß ich wohl erst mal duschen gehen. Gratulation zu den tollen MeFo´s.


----------



## alfnie (18. April 2002)

Moin havkat,

ist ja ein bildhübscher Silberling ! Bei uns am Romsdalfjord sind die noch nicht so gut im Futter, aber bald ! Hier ist es wohl klimatisch einen Monat später wie in DK. 

Fing heute in der Mittagspause von Land im Meer im Brackwasser der Rauma einen Lachs von umbei 4 kg. Auf 18-er Schnur und sechs Gramm blausilber-Møresilda, eigentlich für Meerforellen in Pfannengrösse gedacht ... Ging alles gut, sogar die Handlandung. Aber noch sehr mager, der Bursche.  Also wieder ab in die Fluten mit ihm und wieder ab zur Arbeit. 

Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------



## anguilla (18. April 2002)

hi alfnie,
mal eben so einen Lachs in der Mittagspause....
du scheinst ja im Paradies zu wohnen....


----------



## Berndli (18. April 2002)

Moin Havkat,

well done und sehr schön beschrieben.

Gratulation.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. April 2002)

Geiler Bericht!
Schreibe weiter so!


----------



## havkat (19. April 2002)

Moin!
@all
Danke für die Blumen (tiefenDienergemacht)! Wenn ihr Spass beim Lesen hattet, dann hat sich die Tipperei gelohnt.
@alfnie
Sososo...ein Lachs....umbei 4kg....mal eben in der Mittagspause...schäm Dich mal `n büschn! 
@Johnny
Tobi im Blasentang? Dat is meiner!!! :q

Übrigens....hab vor ´ner guten Stunde eine SMS von meinem allerbesten Angelspezi bekommen:
"Tach Vaddi! 4,7kg! Auf "Elite-Tobis". Schön Spätschicht geschoben?" (So ein Sack!!)

Also rein in die Wathosen und ab ins Wasser......


----------



## schlot (19. April 2002)

Glückwunsch Havkat,
Super Fische, zum Bericht probiers mal bei den Profis,
Du kannst da mühelos mithalten, Stop, Bedingung im Board wird weiter berichtet.
Gruß schlot


----------



## Clarki Lewisi (19. April 2002)

Moin havkat,

was für ein Bericht !!!  So saß auch ich vor dem Rechner,und habe den Mund nicht mehr zugekriegt.
War im Februar auf Als ( das 1ste mal ) und habe mir einige Küstenabschnitte angeschaut,an einigen gefischt(mein 1stes Silber dann auch gefangen)Kann dir nur beipflichten,die Strandabschnitte hinter dem riesigen Waldgebiet sind wirklich fantastisch.Wie dir der 74er ja bestätigte.Glückwunsch!



Ach so , nach den sprachvirtuosen Kapriolen  :c vom Dienstag war ich am folgenden Tag wie angekündigt los.
10 weitere Watis  am selben Abschnitt,durch die Reihe alle am Abend mit langen Gesichtern.Lohnt  keinen Bericht.


----------

